# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Webmasteri i forumit ku eshte ?

## EuroStar1

Kontaktimi me te ndermjet emailit eshte i pamundur. Kam provuar dhe disa here te tjera para disa viteve dhe prap e njejta gje ( Asnje pergjigje ) Pse keshtu ?

----------


## Deni_Boy

*Provo Te Kontaktosh Me Albo-n Me Mesazhe Private! Besoj se do te pergjigjet!*

----------


## EuroStar1

Rrofsh Deno, po mire ky webmasteri normalisht duhet per naj gjo knej ka forumi apo hajt ? Jo se kam provu i kom cu edhe Albos nja dy her mesazh po nuk ma ka var hic  :perqeshje:

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Rrofsh Deno, po mire ky webmasteri normalisht duhet per naj gjo knej ka forumi apo hajt ? Jo se kam provu i kom cu edhe Albos nja dy her mesazh po nuk ma ka var hic


Në fund të forumit djathtas, ke mundësinë për të kontaktuar _webmasterin dhe administratorin_ e forumit njëkohësisht.

Mjafton të shtypësh tek *Na Kontaktoni*

Shkruaj emrin, adresën elektronike. Zgjidh arsyen se përse po e kontaktoni, shkruani mesazhin dhe shtyp butonin *Dërgo*

----------


## EuroStar1

Sa e thjeshte paska qen re . Sa injorant qe jam, hic nuk mar vesh nga keto pune. 

Ate fjalen Na kontaktoni e ka sa per publicitet  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Uriel

Arsyeja se përse ke vendosur të kontaktosh me administratorin është thelbësore. Jo çdo mesazhi i kthehet përgjigje: kjo gjykohet nga rëndësia, serioziteti dhe vlera që mbart. Ndaj duhet të kuptosh pse ndodh injorimi në disa raste.

----------

